

The Unbearable Narcissism of Edward Snowden - coolsank
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-11-01/the-unbearable-narcissism-of-edward-snowden#r=read

======
spurgu
Meh, if I was caught smoking pot I wouldn't want to be prosecuted by the USA
either.

~~~
spurgu
I think he might be more willing to turn himself in if the jury consisted of,
say, 10 different nations, instead of one that consideres him anti-patriotic
and a traitor (which is naturally heavily biased).

